# 0-20mA ist nicht gleich 0-20mA



## Der Nils (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo

An einem BHKW  (etwas älteres Gerät) sind ein 
Messumformer und ein Zähler-Mess-Wandler im Einsatz
An dem Messumformer sind die drei Durchsteckwandler,die drei Phasen und Betriebsspannung angeschlossen.Zusätzlich hat er eine 0-20 mA Ausgang für den Zähler_Mess_Wandler.
Der Zähler_Mess_Wandler zeigt die aktuelle Leistung ,die gesammte Leistung sowie die Betriebsstunden an und regelt die Motordrehzahl auf die eingestellte Sollleistung.

Jetzt dachte ich Naiverweise das ich diese zwei drähte 0-20 mA vom Umformer zum Zähler einfach auftrennen und an eine Beckhoff 0-20 mA Ein bzw.Aus gangsklemme anschließen kann.

(programmierung In = Out und schon sehe ich die Leistung auf der Visu)

Funktioniert aber nicht.
Wenn ich den Minus vom Zähler an den GND ausgang der Beckhoffausgangsklemm anschleißen möchte bricht die Gesammte Betriebsspannung der Beckhoff zusammen (Kurzschluß)

Jetzt die Frage was mache ich falsch ??
Hat der Zähler keine Trennung zwischen Gehäuse und der 0-20 mA -
oder passt 0-20mA garnicht grundsätzlich zusammen??
Gibt es verschiedene Betriebsspannungen ??
Ich glaub mir fehlen da etwas die Grundlagen.....oder auch ...Ich hab mal wieder keine Ahnung...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2009)

Stromschleife musst du in Reihe schalten.........  das geht aus deinem Text jetzt so nicht raus hervor. Du sprichst da von 2 Drähten auftrennen.Eigendlich reicht einer.....


----------



## Der Nils (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo

Danke für die schnelle Atwort

Der Umformer hat 0-20 mA Out +/-
der Zähler hat demnach 0-20 mA IN auch +/-
Also nur den + auftrennen und durch die Eingangsklemme schicken ??
Dieser blöde Umformer schickt doch auch eine Spannung raus oder nicht?
muß ich das Messen oder kann ich an die KL3012 alles anschließen was 0-20mA heißt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Februar 2009)

Der Nils schrieb:


> ..Jetzt die Frage was mache ich falsch ??..


Eins ist schon einmal sicher, du solltest die die Datenblätter deiner Baugruppen ansehen. Bei analogen Baugruppen ist das unerlässlich. Wer weiss wo irgendetwas geerdet ist? Welcher Teilnehmer ist in einer Stromschleife der aktive? Bei der KL3012 werden im "Normalfall" die Klemmen 1 und 2 bzw. 5 und 6 angeschlossen. Keine von denen ist "GND".


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ludewig (18 Februar 2009)

Eine Stromschleife sieht grundsätzlich folgendermaßen aus:

1. (+) Spannungsquelle (z.B. Messwandler) nach 
2. (+) 1. "Verbraucher"
3. von (-) 1.Verbraucher nach 
4. (+) 2. "Verbraucher"
5. von (-) 2. "Verbraucher"
.........
.........
6. nach (-) Spannungsquelle.

Dabei ist zu beachten, dass der Gesamtwiderstand der Stromschleife kleiner als die maximale "Bürde" der Spannungsquelle sein muss. Dazu muss man die Datenblätter der Verbraucher und der Spannungsquelle studieren. Zweileitermessumformer sind hier wie ein "Verbraucher" einzuordnen.

Bei zu hoher Bürde sind die Werte falsch niedrig. Für Siemens und für den Überspannungsschutz wichtig ist noch die Frage, ob die Stromschleife mit der Funktionserde verbunden oder erdfrei ist.


----------



## Der Nils (18 Februar 2009)

Moin Moin

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.....und ja ich lerne das bestimmt noch

@Onkel Dagobert
 wi oben beschrieben wollte ich den Zähler/Messwandler
(älteres Gerät ohne Doku) mit der 4012 Ausgangsklemme ansteuern
 1+ und 3 -/GND (steht auch GND an der Klemme)
Die Frage ist dann + Klemme an + Wandler oder + Klemme an - vom Wandler
Leider is es mir noch nicht gelungen Unterlagen für diese etwas älteren Geräte zu finden.

Kann man die Bürde anpassen KL4012 Bürde <500 ohm
Ausgang vom Umformer (der steuert momentan den Zähler/Messwandler an) Bürde > 500 ohm
Kann man den ''GND'' und die Funktionserde trennen ?

Danke für eure Geduld.!


----------



## Ludewig (18 Februar 2009)

Wenn du nur einen Geber hast, der Spannungsquelle ist, und einen "Empfänger", dann muss (+) an (+) und (-) an (-). 

Die max. Bürde als Eigenschaft der Spannungsquelle kannst du nicht beeinflussen. Die Bürde deiner Stromschleife, indem du etwas weglässt.

Nachtrag: KL 3012 = 2 x analoger Stromeingang
KL 4012 = Analogausgang, hier* falsch*, wenn ichdich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Der Nils (18 Februar 2009)

Hi


Sorry ...warum Falsch...
Momentanhab ich:
die drei Messwandler von den drei Phasen gehen an den Umformer 
der macht daraus einen Ausgang 0-20mA Bürde >500 ohm
diese 0-20mA gehen an den Mess/Zähler der zeigt dann die Leistung an.

Ich wollte den ausgang vom Umformer an den Eingang (KL3012)anschließen und mit dem Ausgang (KL4012) dan den Messzähler speisen.
Das hätte den Vorteil ,das ich in die Regelung des Motors eingreifen könnte.
Erschien mir auch ganz einfach bzw. logisch aber es scheint so nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Der Nils (19 Februar 2009)

Hallo

Der Umformer und der Zähler haben keine Trennung zur Funktionserde
das bedeutet wenn ich den Zähler mit der KL4012 ansteuern möchte brauch ich einen ,,Analog Trennverstärker,,!!
Hat schon mal jemand einen Analogtrenner 0-20 in und 0-20 out mit einer Bürde >500 Ohm verbaut oder gesehen.?


----------



## dani (20 Februar 2009)

Hier hätte ich einen Trennverstärker mit Bürde <= 500 Ohm

http://negele.net/vtv-ztv-sv.pdf


----------

